# Changing chute deflector cable on a YT624



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I purchased this YT624EJ in 2014. It's been an excellent machine so far but lately I was having problems with the chute deflector cable freezing up on me. I tried lubing it with a cable luber,










it helped but it was still stiff so today I decided to change it and try and figure out what caused this to happen in the first place. I'm sure hooking the cable in the front step didn't help but that wasn't the cause. Wait til you see what I discovered the real cause was. Here is the part number for the cable for my particular machine.










Here is what the new cable looks like where it attaches to the deflector part of the chute.










Here is what the old one looks like. Arrow points to where the water was seeping in after the jacket pulled away from the crimp.










Cable end is held in place with a small cotter pin. Easily bent straight and removed.










You will need to unclamp the boot and a 10mm wrench to undo the nut at the top. You will have to unscrew it all way to remove the cable from the retainer.
Once I had the cable removed I notice the deflector was stiff to move so I remove the first hinge pin held in by an other cotter pin. Pin was rust in so I had to hammer it out. Couldn't believe how rusted and bent up the pin was.










So I straightened it best I could, polished and lubed it and put it back in.










The second hinge was worse but it also got the same treatment and now the top flap was nice and free. May have been part of the problem.

Then proceeded to remove the cable from the lever under the panel.










It is held in place by a different type of pin. Also a different size of nut ( 12mm ) that you also have to remove all the way out.










While snaking in the new cable I noticed something odd, I remembered, from leafing through the service manual yesterday, this picture. Notice in the the red circle.










Well mine was missing that retainer. I had just found the cause of this whole debacle and the results of a simple rusted little tie down clamp under one of the engine fasteners.










Actually part of it was still under the bolt.










I decided to replace it with a cable tie I happened to have lying around, it worked out good.










Bored it to a 5/16 hole and it adapted perfectly.


















Now the cable doesn't get kinked from stop to stop.


















Added a zip tie to snuggle everything up on the handle.










Hope this helps someone down the road.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

You deserve a knighthood! Order of the Blue Blower!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

With this thread and post only thing I'm emphasizing is check that little cable retainer on your machines for weakness and replace as soon as you see it fail or it will cost you $75Cdn ( in my case ). The new cable is an exact replica of original. By the way a funny thing to add. The sales person at the desk said he's been there for 18 years and said it was the first time he sold a part for a 624 newer than 1988. Since I don't know If I broke this clip when I hit my step or if my step grabbed this cable because the clip broke I cannot place blame on either Yamaha or other! I think, my opinion only is that the clip broke releasing the cable and letting it dangle before my handrail hooked it because otherwise it would have been tucked in way close to the body and away from the rail. May just be a bad choice of material for that clip if you noticed the amount of rust on that bolt. Should have been stainless...


----------

